# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Va Tech Hokies Suck

## East of the Beast

Go Mountaineers!

----------

BooBoo (09-23-2022)

----------


## BooBoo

Careful as All Those Nay-Sayers will bee along soon to Crap on this thread...!!!


BLACKSBURG, Va. -- — JT Daniels threw for 203 yards and a touchdown to lead West Virginia to a 33-10 win over Virginia Tech on Thursday night.

West Virginia Mountaineers @ Texas Longhorns DKR-Texas Memorial Stadium - Fri 9/30

----------


## Authentic

If Daniels was any good, he'd still be at USC.

Who wins a national championship as a backup and then transfers to a Big 12 program?

----------

